# Trying To List My Favorites



## RonPrice

A LIST OF FAVORITE PIECES OF MUSIC

PREAMBLE:

The music list below, compiled in the three year period June 2002 to May 2005, will be updated periodically after that date. It is an attempt to define, to give expression to, list what has become for me a vast sea of pleasureable sounds produced in a number of genres of music. My first memories of listening to music were in about 1948, although I was exposed to music right from the word go in 1944 by two parents who played the piano. You will find below a short list of over 60 years of musical experience, musical pieces I have enjoyed from a longer list of music that gave me pleasure, but is obviously too long to include here.

What appears here is just a start to making a comprehensive list, a brief survey, a dip in the sea, so to speak. There were about 100 items in the initial list that I put together in the winter of 2002. I have added to that list from time to time in the last three years and it is now well over 100 items. If I continued to add to this list systematically and regularly a list too long to be manageable would be produced. But the names of many of my favorites are here and, since it seems impossible for me to remember their names, this list will assist me in bringing to memory these names when and if required. The exercise is interesting to me in its own right without any particular practical value.

Most of the items listed here are in my personal music collection(LPs, 45s, CDs and cassettes) or they are items that I have had access to temporarily on the radio, internet or as part of the collection of the local spiritual assembly of the Baha’is of Launceston. As I began adding items to this list from what I heard on ABC FM Radio in and after 2002, it was obvious that, in the end, the list would become too long if I took the exercise seriously with any sense of making a comprehensive collection. What is found here serves as (a) a list of musical pieces I own/have access to in my collection and (b) a list of additional material I would like to have access to in my study, but do not. As I say, this is a list of musical favorites that I will never bring to an end. The sea is just too full. -Ron Price, Pioneering Over Four Epochs, May 8th 2005(22 September 2002).

CATEGORIES OF MUSIC:

A.1 CLASSICAL

1. Joaquin Rodrigo: Ecos de Sefarad-guitar. 
2. Joaquin Rodrigo: need to familiarize myself with his repertoire to list items here.
3. Beethoven: Sonata #8 opus 13 and Violin Concerto in D, Opus 61
4. Beethoven: Symphonies: set 1-9. Esp: #5
5. Beethoven: Piano Sonatas 23/4 
6. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #5
7. Beethoven: Fluer Elise
8. Beethoven: many other pieces-too long a list.
9. Rachmaninov: Rhapsody on a theme of Paganini. 
10.1 Rachmaninov: Preludes, 10.2 Piano Concerto No.2 D Minor
10.3 Rachmaninov: several pieces to be defined
10.4 Rachmaninov: many other pieces-too long a list.
11.1 Chopin: Scherzo 1,2,3 and 4 ; 11.2 Ballads 1 to 4.
11.3 Chopin: Fantasie Impromptu
11.4 Chopin, 24 Preludes(C#minor,A-Flat-Major) 
11.5 Many other pieces of Chopin—too many to list. 
10.1 Schubert: Fantasie in F. Minor, D 940.
10.2 Schubert: Ave Maria. Symphony #8 in B-minor
11.Puccini:One Fine Day, Madame Butterfly
12.Bach:Symphony No.2 E-minor
12.1Bach: Brandenburg Concerto No.1 in F; 12.2 No.6 in Bflat Major; No3, 4 and 5
12.3Bach: see my 20 record collection of Bach--too many to list all the pieces here, but some include: 12.3.1 Orchestral Suite No.3
13. Debussy: Claire de Lune.
13.1 Debussy: Preludes, esp.”Girl With the Flaxen Hair.”
14.Mozart: Sonatas for Piano; 14.2 Divertimenti for strings, Adagio & Fugue in C Minor; 14.3 Piano concertos K488/459; 14.4 Symphony #40 in C minor; 14.5 Nachtmusik
15. Vivaldi: Violin Concerti #3; trumpet concerti for 4 violins
16. Berlioz: Symphony Fantastique
17.Liszt: Concerto No.1 in E Flat Major
18. Hayden: Concerto in D. Major
19. Dvorak: New World Symphony; symphony #3; cello concerto in b minor, op.104; symphonic variations.
20. Tchaikovsky: Symphony No.6
21. Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto D Major
22. Handel: Water Music
35. Massinet: Meditations
36. Brahms, Symphony No.1 in C-Minor

A.2 CONTEMPORARY CLASSICAL

1. Elgar: Cello Concerto, 1st Movement, J. du Pre
2. Eric Satie, Gymnopedies



B. FOLK/POPULAR:

B.1 Baha'i CDs(50 in April 2005;40 in August 2002)

1. Parrish and Toppano, The Shores of This Great Ocean(Call Out to Zion)
2. Parrish and Toppano, Royal Falcon(Royal Falcon& The Girl That I Never Knew)
3. Hummingbird, Dash Crofts
5. Advance Guards, Dash Crofts
6. One Planet One People, Dash Crofts
7. Windflower, Dan Seals and Dash Crofts
8. We May Never Pass This Way Again, Crofts
9. Hollow Reed, Crofts
10. One Planet One People, Crofts
11. East of Ginger Trees, Seals and Crofts
12. Angela Wood, Gentle Warrior
13. Year of Sunday, Seals and Crofts
14. Grant Hinden Miller, all his CDs
15. Radio Nur 2002
16. The Voices of Baha: Live At Carnegie Hall
17. Many new CDs are produced annually--too many to list here
--I have listed elsewhere 50 CDs used for Launceston LSA programs on City Park Radio. These 50 CDS have many individual songs--too many to list here. 



B.2 Non-Baha'i CDs/LPs/Cassette Tapes(C):

1. Working Class Man, Bruce Springstein
2. Born In The USA(C), Bruce Springstein
3. Angel Clare(LP) Art Garfunkle
3. Astral Weeks(LP)Van Morrison
4. Songs for Beginners, (LP)Graham Nash
5. Leave Love Enough Alone, (LP) Doug Ashdown
6. Moody Blues, (LP) On the Threshold of a Dream
7. Moody Blues, (LP)Seventh Sojourn
8. Joni Mitchell, (LP)The World Of Joni Mitchell
9. James Taylor,(LP) Sweet Baby James
10. Bob Dylan, (songs) Lay Lady Lay, All Along the Watchtower, A Hard Rain's..,
If Not for You and more-too many to list here.
11. Tom Rush, (LP) Merrimack County
12. Crosby, Stills, Nash and Young, (LPs)
-4 Way Street, Celebration Copy, Déjà vu
13.. Michael Murphy, (LP)Blue Sky Night Thunder
14. Cat Stevens, (LPs)Tea for the Tillerman, Teaser and the Firecat.
15. Yesterday When I Was Young, Lena Horne
16. To Follow That Star, artist??
17. Non-Baha’i-non-classical CDS--too many to list here.
18. That Was Then This Is Now, Michael Stocks(CD)
19. Bob Seeger, Greatest Hits(CD)
20. Gordon Lightfoot(C): Two In One: 
(a) If you could read my mind and (b) Summer Side of Life
21. Andrew Wells, Journeys(CD)
22. Angela Armstrong(C)ersonal compilation
23. Leonard Cohen, Suzanne, among others


B.3 FROM MY SONG BOOKS(NOT-IN-RECORD COLLECTION):

1. We are the World
2. Cats in the Cradle
3. Fire and Rain, James Taylor
4. Paul Simon, Kathy's Song--too many others to list here.
5. Gordon Lightfoot, Go My Way
-Mother of a Miner's Child--too many others to list here.
6. Mull of Kintyre
7. The Streets of London
8. As Different As We Are, John Denver
9. Rocky Mountain High, John Denver
10. Many more could be added from my songbook 
-from the years when I played the guitar on a regular basis: 1968-1998

C. BACKGROUND MUSIC FOR READING/WRITINGCDs/LPs)

1. Frans Brugger, Blockflotin, Vol.2
2. Sammartini, Symphony in A. Major.
3. Some of the above in sections A and B is good background music.
4. Lucky Oceans plays hundreds of pieces over the months/years on his ABC Radio National Programs. I could include many here.
5.

D. 1 LITURGICAL/CHOIR D.2 OPERA:

D.1:
1. Faure, Blockflotin, Vol.2
2. Mahler, Symphonies No. 4/5
3. Some of the above in sections A and B

D.2:
1. Puccini, Turandot.


E. JAZZ:

1. Phil Morrison Trio, Sea Island Blues, 12 Tracks(T)
2. Jeff Jones, Live in Concert, 14T
3. Tenor/Saxaphone songs(2??) from Porgy and Bess
4. Lucky Oceans plays many ‘jazz’ pieces which I could include here.

F. OTHER:

F.1
1. Lucky Oceans plays a great deal of material on ABC Radio National in his afternoon program and some of the material he plays could be added here. At this stage there seems to be just too much to add to this list. 
2. Other musical programs on ABC Radio also bring in “other” music I have begun to add here but can not do so in any comprehensive sense.
3. Friends also introduce me to CDs from time to time and some of this material may be added here in future. Again, the collections of others is just too extensive to list here.

F.2_______________________________________________
1. The Lord's Prayer, Mahelia Jackson
2.

F.3:

1. Talks on Cassette-Ten collections of Baha’i material
2. Talks: (a) on internet-written and (b) on internet-spoken

Ron Price: Updated
On: May 24th 2005


----------

